# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  creer l'utilisateur aspnet

## Alabama-song

je voudrais creer l'utilisateur aspnet sur ma machine car j'ai bousi le compte aspnet initial
comment pourrai je acceder?

----------


## evarisnea

::salut:: 
Menu Dmarrer > Excuter > lusrmgr.exe > Utilisateurs > Menu contextuel "Nouvel Utilisateur"

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

ca suffira pas je pense. c'est un compte particulier sur lequel on ne peut pas se logguer mais qui est utilis par IIS avec des droits spcifiques (appel un built-in account).

pour notre ami, place toi (via l'invite de commande) dans le rpertoire de la version du Fx utilise (ici 1.1 par exemple

et tu tapes alors (car tu es en invite de commande)



> %systemroot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_regiis.exe /i


ou juste si t'es dans le bon rep



> aspnet_regiis.exe /i


cela devrait faire l'affaire

----------


## evarisnea

ah a fallait le savoir ....  ::aie::

----------

